# The Thread Thread



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL, your post left a stitch in my side!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40729


That's yarn. What the hell's the matter with you? Your Bon Vivant moniker is in danger.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Aha! I knew someone would catch that. I was just waiting to see who it was.


----------

